
Apple has been blocking Telegram iOS updates since mid-April - electic
https://telegram.org/faq#q-what-about-gdpr
======
Svoka
It is weird that reason for rejecting an update can not be found anywhere.
Apple always provide clear reason why they rejected an update.

